# Can i legally rent out my car ?



## ExpatFR (Dec 14, 2014)

Hello,

I would like to rent my car legally to someone else, what is the procedure to make it legal ?

Best regards,


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Not sure you can, because legally it then becomes a commercial vehicle and not a private one. You'd probably need a trade license to do that and change the insurance, which would cost more. Probably not worth the bother.


----------

